# All PLLs Sub 1



## Rubiks560 (Dec 24, 2014)

Finally! Took forever to get the F perm. Everything is frame counted.

Cube: AoLong v2.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 24, 2014)

O.O

This is amazing.

GJ man!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

That's not very fast.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> That's not very fast.



Are you kidding me? Thats crazy. I can only sub 1 about 5 of my 42 cmll cases, and im pretty sure cmll is shorter than pll... I cant even sub 1 j perm anyway, which is probably my most practiced and highest tps alg.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Are you kidding me? Thats crazy. I can only sub 1 about 5 of my 42 cmll cases, and im pretty sure cmll is shorter than pll... I cant even sub 1 j perm anyway, which is probably my most practiced and highest tps alg.



You seem to not realise I'm joking.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> You seem to not realise I'm joking.



Dont worry. I realized before posting, and wanted to call your bluff if we can think of it like that. Btw I always forget chris is rubiks560. I didnt realize until after watching the video, when i saw OLS in the wca id. And nice soup chris.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Dont worry. I realized before posting, and wanted to call your bluff if we can think of it like that. Btw I always forget chris is rubiks560. I didnt realize until after watching the video, when i saw OLS in the wca id. And nice soup chris.



The "Nub" under Chris' username is a big giveaway.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> You seem to not realise I'm joking.



that was so funny


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 24, 2014)

At 21 seconds...is that alphabet soup? ;D


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 24, 2014)

Awesome! Did you have a specific way of practicing getting them faster besides doing solves? My PLLs are 1.5-3 seconds WITHOUT recognition, and I'm sub-16 now so I feel as if I should be a bit faster.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 24, 2014)

Um. What. .89 for F perm and it took you so long?! Wow.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 25, 2014)

Execution is so fast even the timer only shows a blur for 3/4 of the solves. =P

I am still stuck on 2 G perms, F perm, Ra perm, V perm, and Y perm for no sub-1. I think I may start recording them. Super close to sub-1 V and Ra a few times. Although even with practice I think I will max out at 19/21 for sub-1 even with practice. Don't think I will get the F or Y sub-1. 

Good job Chris. Glad to see you got the F sub-1. 

Don't you have like an 2 sec Ao12 LL or something too?



Coolster01 said:


> Um. What. .89 for F perm and it took you so long?! Wow.



I know right

Also Chris why did you cut the two minutes of dance celebration after you finally sub-1ed the F perm?


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 25, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Um. What. .89 for F perm and it took you so long?! Wow.



He said the framecount on it was .98


----------



## pdilla (Dec 25, 2014)

I can barely sub 2 PLLs, lol


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Also Chris why did you cut the two minutes of dance celebration after you finally sub-1ed the F perm?
> 
> 
> 
> Intentionally ironic?



I actually didn't react to the F perm at all. I've had like 50+ F perms sub 1 on the timer. But frame counted they were like 1.00-1.05. So I never knew if I actually got it until it was on my computer. But be assured, I freaked out when i realized it was actually sub 1.


----------



## Speedmaster (Dec 25, 2014)

What kind of camera is that?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2014)

SpiderFingers said:


> Fake. You got the same OLL every time. And I saw you peeling off the stickers on the second G Perm



And after that Y perm, you paused, reset the timer, and then showed it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2014)

Speedmaster said:


> What kind of camera is that?



Nikon d7100 with a Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 lens.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Randomno said:


> And after that Y perm, you paused, reset the timer, and then showed it.



Lolwat


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 25, 2014)

What's your V-Perm alg? It's not in the list lol. Nice, btw.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 25, 2014)

It's:

R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U L' U L U' R U L'

with a z rotation to start.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> What's your V-Perm alg? It's not in the list lol. Nice, btw.



Oops. my bad.

z D’ R2 D R2 U R’ D’ R U’ R U R’ D R U’


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oops. my bad.
> 
> z D’ R2 D R2 U R’ D’ R U’ R U R’ D R U’


I like my V perm, but I think I'm going to have to switch to this...


----------



## Berd (Dec 25, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oops. my bad.
> 
> z D’ R2 D R2 U R’ D’ R U’ R U R’ D R U’


Sexy. [emoji7] [emoji8]


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> I like my V perm, but I think I'm going to have to switch to this...



I thought you switched to that one already.


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I thought you switched to that one already.


I could've said I would and then forgotten about it. I can't remember ever seeing it though  I currently use R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' D R2.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oops. my bad.
> 
> z D’ R2 D R2 U R’ D’ R U’ R U R’ D R U’



The last U is annoying. Left index push ugh


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> The last U is annoying. Left index push ugh


What fingertricks do you use? I do it like this, and I don't have to do any bad fingertricks. Just a bit of a regrip at the start.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> The last U is annoying. Left index push ugh



You should try watching my execution video on it. I don't have to do any weird finger tricks for it. Flows really nice.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> What fingertricks do you use? I do it like this, and I don't have to do any bad fingertricks. Just a bit of a regrip at the start.



I like this execution.



Rubiks560 said:


> You should try watching *my execution video* on it. I don't have to do any weird finger tricks for it. Flows really nice.



Here it is


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> That's not very fast.



What do you mean that's not very fast.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 27, 2014)

Leo123 said:


> What do you mean that's not very fast.



Already addressed... read page 1...


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2014)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Already addressed... read page 1...



I realised that about ten seconds after I replied to your comment.


----------

